# Show Us Your Corvettes/Harleys



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Any Corvette owners here?







Add One Heritage= Fun in the sun


----------



## ABD69 (Jan 21, 2015)

Subvette is that a `07 ? I had the same exact one but ran it into a poll one icy morning(still crying over that loss !). Don`t have any pics of it offhand but here is a pic of my `00 Fatboy with me and my daughter. My favorite pic in the whole world. This is going back almost 7 years, I`v cleaned up a lot since then..LOL


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

My girl. My only love that rivals my WIS addiction. Just don't tell my girlfriend she's in third place. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

ABD69 said:


> Subvette is that a `07 ? I had the same exact one but ran it into a poll one icy morning(still crying over that loss !). Don`t have any pics of it offhand but here is a pic of my `00 Fatboy with me and my daughter. My favorite pic in the whole world. This is going back almost 7 years, I`v cleaned up a lot since then..LOL
> 
> View attachment 2864601


First of all NICE bike. I am a soft Tail guy myself. Didn't care for the RK..and yeah I get the pole thing. I went WOT on my 05 and lost it at 30MPH!! Didn't hit anything but made a nice doughnut and embarrassed myself more than dropping a bike at a stoplight. I am far more cautious now with the metal peddle at low speed now.Especially since I need tires. Original 08s are hard and slick.

The Vette is an 08 Z51 3LT w/Nav AT paddle. I had an 05 6M for a few months and sold it. Hunted down and found a low mileage 08 with 15K and $3000 worth of stuff the owner put on. No engine mods thankfully. He took Museum Delivery so I got all those goodies with the car. He is 79 and buying a 2015 Z06!! Had a nice lift in his garage.

I was looing at C7s for awhile but don't like the "transformer Kit car look . I went to Kerbecks in NJ to look at them in all colors....I just can't warm up to them. Draw too much attention for my tastes. THe C6 is far more subdued and still a nice looking car. I am a Convertible lover but I am not joyous about GM service. So I will likely sell mine and pick up the new 2016 MX5 Roadster when it's out awhile next Summer.

I actually though there would be more Vette and bike owners. I guess I am swimming in Porche, MB and Lexus waters. When I am done playing in a couple three years or so and sell the verts and bike, I have a lease return Lexus RC350 on the radar. That will be my "old man" car. No 4 door Buicks for me. The wife has a RAV thats 5 doors.


----------



## ABD69 (Jan 21, 2015)

Your right about swimming in different waters. I`m a biker bar type of guy with a rich mans taste. I really don`t fit in anywhere.LOL As far as the new Vettes go I love them. I think there the best design to come out of GM since the 70`s. I`m now restoring a `73 Vette. Going with a new drive train, suspension and a modern interior. Just want to do something a little different. I`m also a Jeep guy and want to get the new 4 door JK diesel. Then fix it up and take it out west and do some rock crawling out in the desert. For me my old man car will be a Cadillac. But I have another 20 years before I make that happen.......


SubVette said:


> First of all NICE bike. I am a soft Tail guy myself. Didn't care for the RK..and yeah I get the pole thing. I went WOT on my 05 and lost it at 30MPH!! Didn't hit anything but made a nice doughnut and embarrassed myself more than dropping a bike at a stoplight. I am far more cautious now with the metal peddle at low speed now.Especially since I need tires. Original 08s are hard and slick.
> 
> The Vette is an 08 Z51 3LT w/Nav AT paddle. I had an 05 6M for a few months and sold it. Hunted down and found a low mileage 08 with 15K and $3000 worth of stuff the owner put on. No engine mods thankfully. He took Museum Delivery so I got all those goodies with the car. He is 79 and buying a 2015 Z06!! Had a nice lift in his garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## poised (Nov 1, 2012)

Bike picture is a little old. Removed the emblems from the tank and changed the dash since that picture was taken. The Z06 now has a ZR1 spoiler on the back.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## esdonkeyboy (Oct 6, 2006)

My 1966


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't have a vette, but I do have this


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

corvette and harleys.... MID LIFE CRISIS ALERT. WARNING YOUTH IS SLIPPING AWAY DANGER DANGER.

Both poorly made trashy plastic junk. Sorry just my opinion but there both overpriced terrible machines.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

dogga94 said:


> corvette and harleys.... MID LIFE CRISIS ALERT. WARNING YOUTH IS SLIPPING AWAY DANGER DANGER.
> 
> Both poorly made trashy plastic junk. Sorry just my opinion but there both overpriced terrible machines.


So why are you perusing a Harley/vette thread? Just to show what an ill informed troll you are?


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

dogga94 said:


> corvette and harleys.... MID LIFE CRISIS ALERT. WARNING YOUTH IS SLIPPING AWAY DANGER DANGER.
> 
> Both poorly made trashy plastic junk. Sorry just my opinion but there both overpriced terrible machines.


Ummm No

End of life crisis......

I have no kids so I'm spending it all before I go.....and you are entitled to your opinion. I love my stuff and thankfully have cheap low brow taste for affordable American plastic crap.....;-)


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

Honkylips said:


> So why are you perusing a Harley/vette thread? Just to show what an ill informed troll you are?


Im an automotive enthusiast. I own a Yamaha R6. Just like to point out the clearly inferior American trash


----------



## poised (Nov 1, 2012)

Obviously a troll but I'll take the bait as it is merely a foolish troll.

So you are comparing a sport bike to a cruising bike. Might as well compare a YF-22 Raptor to a bi-plane, what is the point of that? Looks like quite a bit of plastic on the Yamaha, far more than on my bike. How will you feel after riding say 500 or 600 miles in a day crouched over your tank? Both are fine machines with different purposes. For the single guys, Harley's are great for meeting women, for the sport bikes, they are great for meeting teenage girls.

I am also an Auto enthusiast. I am also a realist. Although I would love a Ferrari or any other "super car" and certainly covet them and appreciate what they are, I know I will never be able to afford one or the unrealistic maintenance costs. My $75,000 Z06 outperforms most cars costing two to three times as much and has performance numbers right alongside many so called super cars. It only costs a fraction to maintain and if I want to dump another 10K or so in it, it's quite easy to be in the 700HP range (and already only weighing 3100 lbs) - leaving quite a few of the 200K + cars to be seeing my taillights.

Plastic car - hmmmm, perhaps you are right, but no different than most of the high end ones. Take any carbon fiber bodied super car up to the multi-millions. How do you think carbon fiber is constructed? Carbon fiber mat soaked and impregnated with an epoxy polymer resin. My Z06 is fiberglass mat soaked and impregnated with epoxy polymer resin (although some of my body panels are carbon fiber as well). How about that, then Add an aluminum chassis, magnesium engine cradle and guess what, I won't ever have to worry about rust. 

Hey look at the awesome (I love this car) Koenigsegg one:1 for $4,800,000. It's a plastic car as well, a beautiful car but still a plastic car. For 4.8 million I can go from 0-60 in 2.8 seconds. My (75K new) 2009 Z06 does it in 3.7 seconds but I only have a top speed of 200 where as the One:1 will do 273 (granted you can only do that in certain places and the tires won't last a 100 miles). I could get the new 2015 Z06 (although I am not fond of it's looks), for around 90K and guess what, 0-60 in 3 seconds with the highest lateral G rating of any production car ever. 

Hmmm, I think I know which one my hard earned money will be spent on. Now if I was excessively wealthy, I would have a fine stable of cars, everything from super cars to old school muscle cars because I am truly a car enthusiast and appreciate them in all their forms.

Perhaps I sense from your original troll post a good bit of jealousy and lack of maturity. Something tells me you don't own a non-plastic, or plastic for that matter, super car and just base your opinions in what you read on forums.


----------



## Sammgb (May 23, 2011)

My '08 Z06.


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

poised said:


> Obviously a troll but I'll take the bait as it is merely a foolish troll.
> 
> So you are comparing a sport bike to a cruising bike. Might as well compare a YF-22 Raptor to a bi-plane, what is the point of that? Looks like quite a bit of plastic on the Yamaha, far more than on my bike. How will you feel after riding say 500 or 600 miles in a day crouched over your tank? Both are fine machines with different purposes. For the single guys, Harley's are great for meeting women, for the sport bikes, they are great for meeting teenage girls.
> 
> ...


Typical american arrogance. Its hilarious about you using all these things that have absolutly nothing to do with these vehicles in order to defend them because they have nothing.

Lets start shall we? I hardly think women even know the difference between cruisers and sportbikes. But this has absoultly nothing to do with the bikes themselves, useless untrue excuse. My R6 will beat most supercars or atleast come very close. If you truely want speed for cheap by a $4000 bike. If you want a car there are PLENTY of other options that are affordable. Take for example the Supra. That car was overengineered and can be modded to the same level for much less. There are many other Jap cars that will do the same. If you want luxury you can buy a car with a fair amount of speed for a decent price. Such as a porsche, bmw, audi or other german car. Even the new Jag F type is a wonderful car with the V8. All these are much better designed and made.

And to the main point. They can go around a corner. Typical american only care about straight line speed. Any monkey can put foot to pedal. These cars are designed for real drivers who actually want to test there abilities and skill. When I drive a car I want it to feel solid and well built, not cheap and plastic. You can argue that this makes it "better" and it has tech but its not, its cheap, corner cutting measures. The 1ne is made of plastic is carbon fibre. Also the interior is made out of luxurious materials and oozes quality.

Harleys are worse. They give you 1950's tech for a premium. The engines are terrible made and designed, the have no power even for a cruiser, shocking handling. So many better options that are just as comfortable and much better designed.


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

dogga94 said:


> Typical american arrogance. Its hilarious about you using all these things that have absolutly nothing to do with these vehicles in order to defend them because they have nothing.
> 
> Lets start shall we? I hardly think women even know the difference between cruisers and sportbikes. But this has absoultly nothing to do with the bikes themselves, useless untrue excuse. My R6 will beat most supercars or atleast come very close. If you truely want speed for cheap by a $4000 bike. If you want a car there are PLENTY of other options that are affordable. Take for example the Supra. That car was overengineered and can be modded to the same level for much less. There are many other Jap cars that will do the same. If you want luxury you can buy a car with a fair amount of speed for a decent price. Such as a porsche, bmw, audi or other german car. Even the new Jag F type is a wonderful car with the V8. All these are much better designed and made.
> 
> ...


LOL you almost had me until you mention German cars and quality...They are terribly made overpriced taxi cabs and lets not even get started with the BMW motorcycle


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

SubVette said:


> ..... lets not even get started with the BMW motorcycle


Please do ..... 

This thread has been entertaining thus far and will benefit from some new controversy :-d


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

SubVette said:


> LOL you almost had me until you mention German cars and quality...They are terribly made overpriced taxi cabs and lets not even get started with the BMW motorcycle


No they are not the best cars ever made... but they are SO much better made than you poorly made plastic corvettes. If you think there poorly made your lying or just plain stupid. German engines generally get 2-3 the amount of hp out of an engine when cheap poorly made american engines get the lowest amount possible so they resort to having ridiculously high displacement. Have you ever even sat in one? The quality of audi's interior is so high class. Well within its price range if not above. Really... you want to bash the s1000rr? the most technologically advanced production motorcycle today? Your arrogance is disgusting, its sad to think how someone can be brainwashed into believing their country has to be #1 in everything.


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

dogga94 said:


> No they are not the best cars ever made... but they are SO much better made than you poorly made plastic corvettes. If you think there poorly made your lying or just plain stupid. German engines generally get 2-3 the amount of hp out of an engine when cheap poorly made american engines get the lowest amount possible so they resort to having ridiculously high displacement. Have you ever even sat in one? The quality of audi's interior is so high class. Well within its price range if not above. Really... you want to bash the s1000rr? the most technologically advanced production motorcycle today? Your arrogance is disgusting, its sad to think how someone can be brainwashed into believing their country has to be #1 in everything.


The engines get 2-3 amount of HO for about six months till the electronic gizmos start falling apart and failing. Yes I sat in one and drove one .My nephew bought a year old S8, Had it for about five months and dumped it for a Lexus. The original owner took a $25K Bath.

I love being American...I love the American Iconic Corvette and Harley Davidson Neither has ever given me issues.....and Audi is pure Garbage along with the rest of German pretentious money pits.

Are German Cars Reliable? The Myth of "German Engineering" » AutoGuide.com News


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

A short amount of googling tells a fun story about SubVette getting kicked off a number of fake watch forums for his lousy attitude.

It makes one wonder if his Sub is genuine...or his 'Vette, for that matter.


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Trel said:


> A short amount of googling tells a fun story about SubVette getting kicked off a number of fake watch forums for his lousy attitude.
> 
> It makes one wonder if his Sub is genuine...or his 'Vette, for that matter.


Oh it's real. Don't be jealous. I despise counterfeit watches and those who advertise and support them. I consider it an honor to be banned from counterfeit watch forums. They have been reported. 
I also despise overpriced German made taxicab junk cars. 
"Sent from my SM-N910T on AT&T"


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

dogga94 said:


> corvette and harleys.... MID LIFE CRISIS ALERT. WARNING YOUTH IS SLIPPING AWAY DANGER DANGER. Both poorly made trashy plastic junk. Sorry just my opinion but there both overpriced terrible machines.


You have some nerve to talk about "arrogance" because you just drip it, pal. And just so you know the Corvette would blow away any other car that does not cost more than it IN THE ENTIRE WORLD. Straight drag race, curvy track, Nurburgring, you name it and that is NOT my opinion, that is A FACT. And I have a BMW and what on Earth do you think the bumpers, dash, door panels, console, and numerous underhood parts are made of? That's right, PLASTIC, Einstein.  As far as engine displacement, there is this "engineering thingy" which you've probably never experienced (judging by what you own and drive) called "TORQUE", we red-blooded "middle age crisis" American men tend to like it. Maybe you ought to go look into what it is and feels like...LOL. Today's Vette's get 30MPG on the highway so who cares how big the motor is? There is no displacement limit here in THE LAND OF THE FREE AND THE BRAVE.

Here's a nice informative chart for you to look at (below). Notice how the Vette motor is making 425 ft lbs of TORQUE at 1000 RPM and goes up to 650 ft lbs. @ 3600 RPM? Let's see your Euro and Japanese mighty-mouse motors even come CLOSE to that in any car that costs less than $150,000 USD. Always remember man, a mind is a terrible thing to waste...


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

lovebandit said:


> You have some nerve to talk about "arrogance" because you just drip it, pal. And just so you know the Corvette would blow away any other car that does not cost more than it IN THE ENTIRE WORLD. Straight drag race, curvy track, Nurburgring, you name it D-Bag. Geez...


Responding to ignorance is a fruitless cause.

"Sent from my SM-N910T on AT&T"


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

From one of your very first posts on repgeek.com:
_I like to buy reps of gens I want to get to see if I will like the Gen._

There you go. Buying them: that's pretty much the definition of supporting counterfeits.

Good job. Nice try. Have fun on Canal St buying more "gens".

Future tip for when you come back with a new user name: don't try to impress people with wealth on this forum. There's people with multiple watches that are each worth more than your 'Vette and your Harley combined, even when they were new. Try impressing people with your taste instead.


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Trel said:


> From one of your very first posts on repgeek.com:
> _I like to buy reps of gens I want to get to see if I will like the Gen._
> 
> There you go. Buying them: that's pretty much the definition of supporting counterfeits.
> ...


Link? You are clueless. Quote ALL my rants on those forums that got me banned... LOL not just the set ups. You are a piece of work Sherlock

I reported te sites and the dealers on those sites here
http://www.fhs.ch/eng/report-abuse.html

Don't be so bitter with envy....life is too short


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

lovebandit said:


> You have some nerve to talk about "arrogance" because you just drip it, pal. And just so you know the Corvette would blow away any other car that does not cost more than it IN THE ENTIRE WORLD. Straight drag race, curvy track, Nurburgring, you name it and that is NOT my opinion, that is A FACT. And I have a BMW and what on Earth do you think the bumpers, dash, door panels, console, and numerous underhood parts are made of? That's right, PLASTIC, Einstein. As far as engine displacement, there is this "engineering thingy" which you've probably never experienced (judging by what you own and drive) called "TORQUE", we red-blooded "middle age crisis" American men tend to like it. Maybe you ought to go look into what it is and feels like...LOL. Today's Vette's get 30MPG on the highway so who cares how big the motor is? There is no displacement limit here in THE LAND OF THE FREE AND THE BRAVE.
> 
> Here's a nice informative chart for you to look at (below). Notice how the Vette motor is making 425 ft lbs of TORQUE at 1000 RPM and goes up to 650 ft lbs. @ 3600 RPM? Let's see your Euro and Japanese mighty-mouse motors even come CLOSE to that in any car that costs less than $150,000 USD. Always remember man, a mind is a terrible thing to waste...
> View attachment 3271978


+1
There are 5 Harleys in my Avatar so you know where I stand lol.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

One of my old friends once tried to foist this BS "Vettes suck and can only go in a straight line and older Vettes were _really_ garbage" crap on me so I promptly went and found original Car and Driver, Road and Track and Motor Trend magazines scanned online from the years 1968-1972 and in EVERY issue that had a road course (WITH CURVES) test with real world lap times, the Vette of that particular year BEAT the Porsche 911 of that year EVERY SINGLE TIME and for way less cost, also. So this isn't anything new, this ignorant crap has been spouted for 45 years now. As my _other_ buddy once so wisely said to me: "don't sweat it, John, everybody hates number one, pal"...


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

GTR will beat the corvette everytime. And yes ALL cars have plastic on them. The point is the corvette looks and feels cheap. Theres a reason why its cheap and thats because its poorly made compared to euro and jap cars. You can rant all day long about how its more powerful and its has so many hp but in the end there are ALOT more things in car than hp and torque that make it go fast. Id much rather drive a BETTER car than a faster poorly made car. If I want cheap straight up speed I go to my Japanese SuperSport bike. If I want comfort and luxury or even mind blowing speed and precision Id go the GTR.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is the dyno for your blessed GTR (see below). Maybe you'll notice how it's torque PEAK is LESS than the Vette motor makes @ ONLY 1000 RPM (or JUST OFF IDLE) and the GTR's torque peak is 225 ft lbs less than the Vette's torque peak. If you don't think that makes a HUGE difference in the real world and how a car feels, you are sadly mistaken, "mate". A good friend of mine put it best: "horsepower is how fast you get to the brick wall, torque is how far you go THROUGH that brick wall".

Let me translate those figures for you. You'd have to rev the literal CRAP out of the GTR to ring any type of performance out of it while the Vette would be relaxed and composed as it sucked your headlights out of any slow corner. I don't like the looks of the new Vette or it's interior either but that wasn't my point and LOOKS ARE SUBJECTIVE. Plus, face it, the GTR is BUTT UGLY too (IMO). If you want to rev a car to its max RPM to get it to go fast, have at it, but to impugn and insult people who don't want to have to rev the crap out of their cars to extract performance is the HEIGHT of automotive ignorance, "mate".


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is a road test of the 2015 GTR vs the 2015 Z06. The Vette is column one and the GTR column 2.









Basically the GTR beats the Vette out of the gate due to its all wheel drive and the Vette hangs with it from there on out. The Vette is only .4 seconds slower in the 1/4 mile (a difference so small, individual car tolerances could make that up). The Vette OUTBRAKES the GTR. The Vette pulls a HIGHER figure on the skidpad and BEATS the GTR through the "figure 8" (_I thought you said the Vette "couldn't turn"?_). The Vette is revving WAY less for any given road speed which means quietness and durability. And best of all, *the Vette costs only 2/3rd the price of the GTR*. Which motor do you think is still going to be running strong with 120,000 miles on it, the pushrod, cam-in-block, loping Vette motor or the super high revving, twin turbo DOHC GTR motor that is stressed to the gills? I have a hint for ya, it ain't gonna be the GTR motor, LOL.

And interestly enough. Motor Trend tested a "lowly" 2013 Camaro Z-28 against a 2013 Nissan GTR (Track Edition, no less) and the *Z-28 beat it *around the road course and won the competition at what I would guess is *HALF* the price of the GTR. AND I QUOTE:

_""Remember the 2014 Camaro Z/28 vs 2014 Nissan GT-R Track Edition head-to-head the folks over at Motor Trend orchestrated in early 2014? In case you missed it, Head 2 Head show host Jonny Lieberman and race car driver Randy Pobst tested the cars in both open road and track conditions, ultimately declaring the Z/28 the winner. Wait, what?! Yep, you read that correct. Both Lieberman and Probst liked the Camaro better, on top of the American muscle car being slightly quicker around the Barber Motorsports Park track.""

_SOURCE: 2015 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 Vs. 2015 Nissan GT-R Nismo: Video | car News @ Top Speed

Lastly, feel free to get in the last word here, I've already wasted enough of my life trying to talk some sense and tact into you...


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

always crying about dyno and stats. A car can look as good as you want on paper but its still terrible in practice. In that article is states the GTR is faster on the straight anyway. You cant argue the GTR is slower. Its faster its a fact. You can argue that your poorly made american trash is "better made" but thats just your bias showing. You stats are even wrong. The GTR will outbrake and beat the corvette in a 1/4 mile by a big difference. You cant quote one biased test with biased drivers as fact.

hahah you think you a poorly built american machine built motor is going to outlast Japanese perfection right...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's get it back on topic, Gents. Further trolling and disrespectful comments will not be tolerated.

Thank you.


----------



## BMWags (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's a few pics of my CVO Fat Bob. 
110 c.i
All set up for big touring with saddlebags or stripped down for the city.


----------



## BMWags (Aug 19, 2011)

Hahaha! Just read all the bickering.

I'll just say, if you ride on 2 wheels, right on brothers. I couldn't care which brand. 

If you both took your fancy pants cars down a logging road at 60mph, then my Ford Raptor would be the only one in one piece haha. It's all subjective boys. I'll take one of each if I could.

Good day fellas!


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Just so everyone knows for the record, I NEVER said the Nissan was "junk". I only defended the Vette against the very same accusation. I respect both of those cars. And I sure as heck *didn't start ANYTHING.*


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

lovebandit said:


> Just so everyone knows for the record, I NEVER said the Nissan was "junk". I only defended the Vette against the very same accusation. I respect both of those cars. And I sure as heck *didn't start ANYTHING.*


but it is good to see an old car bickering on here  it was a right laugh!


----------



## ak_brian (Apr 26, 2013)

I daily drive a 2010 Audi S4, it's a fantastic car and I enjoy it - even though it's slower than the modded 400 and 500 awhp Suby's I used to rally around in. I also have a Yamaha R1, the bigger, better brother to Dogga94's R6.

I should be fully supporting Dogga's stance, right? But I just...can't.

The Corvette, especially last generations C6 variants, are some of the best bang for your buck performance cars on the planet. Do you realize that the C6-R Corvette racing team single handedly DESTROYED the GT1 class, of international racing? They were so competitive they literally forced other manufacturers out? I love me some high end exotica. I'll take an Aston Martin or a Lambo, Ferrari, McLaren, whatever over just about anything where someone to give me the keys - but in racing proof is always in the results - and the team Corvette made the biggest and best names drop to GT2 and GT3 in shame. Straight line power? You're delusional.

The new C7 is built around the fundamentals that the C6-R's developed. Their fancy new rear suspension, that finally ditched the leaf springs? Right from the C6-R. The lightweight mag chassis? Also pulled from the C6-R program. There is NOTHING on this planet right now that can compete with the C7 'vette in a price to performance ratio.

My R1 is faster in a straight line than it, and faster than your R6. So what? I can't brake for .... compared to four wheels and 15" rotors. I can't get through a turn faster either, because four big grippy tires beat that out too. If you think otherwise then you've never actually raced your bike on a track or even a good canyon road.

I'm not a Vette "fan" per say, and I'm definitely not a Harley fan (Sorry HD guys, they just aren't my cup of tea). However any true auto enthusiast has to be able to recognize real performance, otherwise just admit you're a fanboi and go back to playing GT5 or whatever.

I don't think you realize how -lucky- we are that the kind of performance the newest Vette brings to the table. At mid 50's in price it's actually affordable, and a fantastic drivers car. To even touch that level of performance most other manufacturers are sitting near or above 100k.


----------



## VTM (Apr 12, 2015)

My 67 435 hp


















Big motor with Patrick racing twin 42 mikuni's


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

dogga94 said:


> corvette and harleys.... MID LIFE CRISIS ALERT. WARNING YOUTH IS SLIPPING AWAY DANGER DANGER.


Funny, but I bought my first Corvette at 21.



dogga94 said:


> Im an automotive enthusiast. I own a Yamaha R6. Just like to point out the clearly inferior American trash


I ride an Aprilia RSV Mille R.

Your bike is a cookie cutter appliance.

Last Yamaha I owned, purchased new, had transmission problems before 20k miles. Hardly the pinnacle of engineering.



dogga94 said:


> Typical american arrogance. Its hilarious about you using all these things that have absolutly nothing to do with these vehicles in order to defend them because they have nothing.
> 
> Lets start shall we? I hardly think women even know the difference between cruisers and sportbikes. But this has absoultly nothing to do with the bikes themselves, useless untrue excuse. My R6 will beat most supercars or atleast come very close. If you truely want speed for cheap by a $4000 bike. If you want a car there are PLENTY of other options that are affordable. Take for example the Supra. That car was overengineered and can be modded to the same level for much less. There are many other Jap cars that will do the same. If you want luxury you can buy a car with a fair amount of speed for a decent price. Such as a porsche, bmw, audi or other german car. Even the new Jag F type is a wonderful car with the V8. All these are much better designed and made.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you brought up motorcycle performance compared to cars. They are apples and oranges. In a straight line, the Aprilia is much faster than my 2000 Z51/MN6 Corvette. But it sucks to ride in 110F degree heat. Whereas the Corvette is pure air conditioned bliss.

You put too much faith in the superiority of European makes. I looked into Porsche. A first generation Cayman S was in my price range. But the reliability is a joke. Ever hear of IMS bearing failure ? It's a design flaw in all of those years of Cayman/Boxster engines. When it goes, you're looking at a $15,000 rebuild job. No thanks. My GM powertrain was validated for 200k miles. With proper care, it should last 300k miles or more.



dogga94 said:


> No they are not the best cars ever made... but they are SO much better made than you poorly made plastic corvettes. If you think there poorly made your lying or just plain stupid. German engines generally get 2-3 the amount of hp out of an engine when cheap poorly made american engines get the lowest amount possible so they resort to having ridiculously high displacement.


Plastic bodies = lightweight. Have you seen the C6 Z06 Corvette's Norschleife laptime ? It's faster than a 911 GT2 RS, Enzo, and GTR ! 
You can't possibly be so ignorant to think Corvettes don't handle on curves. You realize they are real sportscars not sport sedans like most BMWs and Audis ?

Who cares about volumetric efficiency unless you're comparing a Ferrari V-12 to a iron block Viper V-10. A modern GM aluminum V-8 is lightweight and compact for the power and torque it delivers. My Corvette's LS1 has a lower center of gravity than a Toyota FRS/BRZ ! With more grip, torque and curb appeal than any import sports car close to the same price range.

It's obvious that you know little about cars and like to parrot things you've read on the internet. I doubt you've ever driven a car with more performance than a JDM swap Civic. Corvettes are in another league of performance compared to anything else in their price range, new or used, from any marque. :-!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dogga94 said:


> No they are not the best cars ever made... but they are SO much better made than you poorly made plastic corvettes. If you think there poorly made your lying or just plain stupid. German engines generally get 2-3 the amount of hp out of an engine when cheap poorly made american engines get the lowest amount possible so they resort to having ridiculously high displacement. Have you ever even sat in one? The quality of audi's interior is so high class. Well within its price range if not above. Really... you want to bash the s1000rr? the most technologically advanced production motorcycle today? Your arrogance is disgusting, its sad to think how someone can be brainwashed into believing their country has to be #1 in everything.


This is upsetting. I hope allowing this is not a pattern.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

All cars have advantages and disadvantages.

Mercedes has basically the worst resale value of all time. BMW is a rattle trap with junk electronics. Chevy has a generic look. Ford has horrific dealers. Nissan has awful reliability for its higher performance stuff. Toyota is just generic. Subaru has hideous interiors and terrible electronics. Porsche has awful dealers and a stupidly generic interior. Chrysler is junk. Lamborghini is rickety and cheap, grossly overpriced. Ferrari is boring u less you spend $1M. Rolls is outdated trash. Audi is a junk money pit that will strand you.

Is everyone offended and ready to play like polite children now?


----------



## Legore (Apr 14, 2015)

don't feel bad dogg, i get jealous and want a corvette really bad too, but we should be thankful for what we do have and i believe in heaven i will have a corvette, ferrari and a hot girlfriend.

here's my stang, it's not a vette but still one of the nicest cars on the road, i take the best care of it  its a 2006 and looks better and drives just as good as when i first bought it. and yes, it is hand crafted


----------



## frankyb (May 25, 2015)

dogga94 said:


> corvette and harleys.... MID LIFE CRISIS ALERT. WARNING YOUTH IS SLIPPING AWAY DANGER DANGER.
> 
> Both poorly made trashy plastic junk. Sorry just my opinion but there both overpriced terrible machines.


Usually it is politically motivated when people trash American products. They have an axe to grind. Hater.

Someone started a thread to talk about things he has and enjoys. Then some ......... comes along to put those items down and make him feel bad about what he owns. They turned this cool thread into crap on purpose. If you like competing products, start your own thread. Why rain on peoples parade? Truly despicable!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

frankyb said:


> Usually it is politically motivated when people trash American products. They have an axe to grind. Hater.
> 
> Someone started a thread to talk about things he has and enjoys. Then some ......... comes along to put those items down and make him feel bad about what he owns. They turned this cool thread into crap on purpose. If you like competing products, start your own thread. Why rain on peoples parade? Truly despicable!


It's shameless and embarrassing to be associated with.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> All cars have advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Mercedes has basically the worst resale value of all time. BMW is a rattle trap with junk electronics. Chevy has a generic look. Ford has horrific dealers. Nissan has awful reliability for its higher performance stuff. Toyota is just generic. Subaru has hideous interiors and terrible electronics. Porsche has awful dealers and a stupidly generic interior. Chrysler is junk. Lamborghini is rickety and cheap, grossly overpriced. Ferrari is boring u less you spend $1M. Rolls is outdated trash. Audi is a junk money pit that will strand you.
> 
> Is everyone offended and ready to play like polite children now?


No - the Koreans are pi$$ed because you didn't offend them :-( after all sang yong make the most gorgeous cars in the business

dogga's knowledge, or lack thereof, about cars provided me with a great laugh. Good to see he gets all his knowledge about cars from top gear!


----------



## TheLuxuryChamber (Aug 8, 2015)

here is mine, custom Harley Night rod. Took 18 months to complete. I will post pics of my stingray when I find them on one of my external hard drives.


----------



## mackguy (Feb 4, 2014)

My 2008 Sportster









Would love to have a Corvette someday... Helped my dad do lots of work on a '66 327 Convertible that's now my brother's... until then I'm content with this old Jag


----------



## Brewersprts (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Wants (Aug 7, 2013)

My 2014 CVO Road King.
View attachment 7507018


----------



## SerenityMidwest (May 4, 2016)

Very nice all of them!!!


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)

Not a Harley but this is mine:


----------



## Sxgt (Feb 16, 2015)

SirHorse said:


> Not a Harley but this is mine:
> 
> View attachment 8954178


Great looking ride...like the whitewalls.


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's my Road King.


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry for the extra photo's.


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)

Glockcubed said:


> Sorry for the extra photo's.


No need to apologize for extra pics of that sweet RK. :-!


----------



## deuce2000 (Aug 11, 2016)

this is my HI TECH DEUCE.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Can I get away with my Dad's Honda?







He used to go riding on the Portuguese motorways with his friend on a Harley. His friend was shot dead a few years back by a crazy person. I remember hearing the gun shot and ambulance. Portugal's gun laws are quite relaxed...


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Not a Harley, but I like this pic of my Missus out riding her new V-Star Custom this summer; her very first time on a bike. And not a Corvette, but I still manage to have a ton of fun in my Spyder GT-P!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

paulo piper segurado said:


> Can I get away with my Dad's Honda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awful, man. Gun laws don't stop psychos though.

Enjoy that bike!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> That's awful, man. Gun laws don't stop psychos though.
> 
> Enjoy that bike!


that's a good point. it's actually my older brother and dad in the photos. cheers!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

paulo piper segurado said:


> that's a good point. it's actually my older brother and dad in the photos. cheers!


You need to borrow the keys!


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

deuce2000 said:


> View attachment 9015345
> this is my HI TECH DEUCE.


That's a crazy swingarm. Very cool.


----------



## deuce2000 (Aug 11, 2016)

oynag said:


> That's a crazy swingarm. Very cool.


my Deuce and my Jaguar XKR

View attachment JagMag_4.jpg


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my 1949 Harley-Davidson Hydra-Glide


----------



## stein79 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gave the ole girl a good cleaning the other weekend. And then it rained for two weeks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmosworld (Apr 2, 2016)

This is my 05 FLSTC. The pics are terrible.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

I love the 66 corvette. Stickshiters FTW


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's my 1991 XLH 883... first year for the five-speed transmission, and last year for chain-drive. I fitted the 18 inch rear wheel from an earlier model, as it improves handling by raising the rear axle slightly, and the taller tire fills the fender better, giving the vibe of the original models of the 50's and 60's, before the factory began pandering to chopper enthusiasts. 2 into 1 SuperTrapp exhaust and high-flow intake allow the engine to breathe much more easily. In a friendly roll-on in 4th gear from 50 mph, this motorcycle strongly pulls away from a stock 945cc Yamaha Bolt. The machine very much captures the spirit of the various British bikes I rode in the 70's, along with a whole LOT more power and vastly better reliability and durability.


----------



## Alexcm123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice car, has a v8 right?


----------



## Alexcm123 (Mar 27, 2017)

Very nice rides indeed .


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

1998 Coupe, she's a sleeper. Lots of go fast stuff!!


----------



## WatchHobby (Jun 10, 2011)

My 99 fixed roof coupe, LS1 hci, about 500 hp, and my dad's bone stock cream puff 99 convertible.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is the wife's 42 WLA out on the Salt. She set half a dozen land speed records on it. My BSA and Aprilia in the background. Will have to dig up a picture of her Corvette.


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)




----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

dasoler said:


> View attachment 13381629


Simply stunning. May be a more flattering angle will do it justice?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

esdonkeyboy said:


> My 1966
> 
> View attachment 3003650
> View attachment 3003658
> View attachment 3003706


Beautiful. What engine did you put on it? Sorry couldn't recognise that one from the pics. Generally speaking how much does a new GM engine costs that is compatible in the 60s-70s Corvettes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

not everyone's Harley favorite but mine V-Rod


----------



## JaphyRyder (Aug 8, 2018)

Ugh. Harleys?

Big pig parts bin bikes. There's nothing interesting or even that functional about HD. Most owners don't even ride-they'll trailer to ~20 miles outside Sturgis, unload, and roll in like conquering heroes.

Don't break your arm patting yourselves on the back.

Some of us actually enjoy riding and prefer not to be seen (or heard @ 130dB).


----------



## dmmai (Mar 2, 2016)

Just a relaxing ride in the country.


----------



## Rbird7282 (Sep 16, 2017)

2014 FLHTK Ultra Limited.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

My sportster.

I couldn't afford a corvette even if I wanted one.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

My silver FLHX 2009 & wifes FLHX 2017 white


----------

